# Rv Newbie...overnight Temps In The 30S Outside...



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry for the ignorant newbie question. My husband is the more experienced camper (tent & trailer), not me. We're taking our new 250RS out this weekend to the mountains and while it will be a pleasant 70+ degrees during the day, it will be in the high 30s, low 40s at night. Just wondering what to expect as far as temps on the inside of the trailer at night with the heater going as it will affect how I pack for my 7 year old and 9 month old. Is the heat distributed fairly evenly? Would sleeping bags be better than sheets/blankets or will they suffice?

Thank you.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Your trailer should be fairly comfortable through out the nite. you may want to run the furnace briefly in the morning to take the chill off. I'm assuming you will be hooked to 30 amp. service? We often use a small ceramic electric heater instead of the furnace ( not as noisy) and easily adjusted to a low setting at nite. If you are boom docking and do not have a generator do not run the furnace to much as it will draw down your battery quickly.

We prefer houshold bedding instead of sleeping bags. after all a R.V. is your house away from home! M.V.


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 20, 2010)

I used to have a 210RS with the door by the bunks and I found that it was chilly by the bunks. I always had my daughter in her fuzziest and warmest PJ's because there was always a bit of a draft. A ceramic heater is a good idea if you are connected to a 30 amp service because the furnace when it kicks in is a bit loud. Woke me up every time it turned on. I prefer household bedding rather than sleeping bags. It was homier as MJV says. Enjoy your trip! This is our favourite time to camp.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

I have used the camper on several hunting trips when it got down to or below 30. The furnace would run and keep it very comfortable in the camper. The only cold area was the bathroom (havn't done the mod to add a vent in there). I agree with others that when it cycles on, the furnace is quite loud. I use a small ceramic heater with a fan to supplement. The furnace will take any dampness out of the camper, and the heater maintains the temperature in between furnace cycles. What you want to use for bedding will be more determined by your own comfort and what you set the thermostat on.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

We have a bigger 5th wheel and the problem I always had with the cooler temps is the cold coming thru the window glass. Ended up when it was down in the 30's is to run the furnace set at 55 and put a small heater in the bedroom. If the kids are like my grandkids you might have them use sleeping backs instead of blankets that they will kick off, but I always love sleeping under a nice warm quilt myself. Have fun and enjoy. I have ran thru a tank of gas in 3 days using the heater and cooking so using electricity for heat is a smarter option.


----------



## GregnPam (Aug 8, 2012)

We just returned from being in the mountains with less than 40deg nighttime temps. Set the furnace on 65 at night. Heard it kick on up to 3 times/night, it was pretty quiet and we stayed very comfortable. In the mornings I would kick it up to 68 for about 30 minutes and that was all it took. Rained on us a bit during the day, the awning was great, just remember to lock it and drop at least one side down to drain the water.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

For us, the noise of the furnace is worse than low inside temps.

I installed a setback thermostat, set the temp at 45F at night, and to be at 68F by 7:00 in the AM when we get up. Just load up on an extra blanket. yes it has gotten down near 45F in the trailer, and usually about 6:15 or 6:45 the furnace kicks on and the trailer is at 68F at 7:00 AM. The thermostat looks at inside temps and the desired temp and time to determine when to have the furnace go on.

then I crawl out of bed to a toasty warm trailer, turn on the stove for coffee and relax for my cup of coffee in a warm trailer.

With a 9 month old, you may want the temp warmer at night, but unless you don't mind the furnace cycling on and off all night you probably don't want a temp much above the mid 50's. Trailers loose lots of heat quick regardless of insulation. Large surface area to volume compared to a house so not much you can do about it.

If your hooked to a 30A service you could run a small electric heater, probably won't keep the temp constant but will keep it from dropping as fast.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

We have a 312BH and did some late fall camping last year. I would echo the same recommendation of others and get yourself a nice ceramic heater. We used ours and it kept the camper in the 60's at night. During the day, it got the camper up in the 70's. We keep it on the kitchen counter away from small hands, as we have two little ones as well. Again won't be much help if you are dry camping. 
The only other negative we experienced with running the furnace is that it really drys the air out in the camper. Prior to getting the ceramic heater, I would wake up in the morning with a sour throat due to the dry air. The only way to get around this is to boil some water and replenish the moisture in the air.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

You should cover any roof vents and close the A/C vents. I take the filter out and close that off too. I also Velcro a foil backed foam on the skylights. Like a thick car sunscreen. 
Close off all potential roof heat drafts. This stops cold from being sucked in. Trying to equalize the pressure.
A battery powered or 12v fan definitely will help with keeping the heat down low, where the kids are.


----------



## Washie4 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone. We had a fantastic weekend. We set the thermostat to 65 and it kicked on 5x and I heard it each time. I think we will look for a ceramic heater for our next trip at the end of the month. We were very comfortable in just bedding. The baby was a bit cold in the pack n play with a sleeper and swaddle blanket so slept half the night in our bed. But 7 year old was comfy in the bunk. Husband has a 2 week elk hunting trip in Colorado near the end of November, so he has some ideas to cover the drafty slideout bed windows, plus vent covers. It seemed the only somewhat cold spot was in the slideout bed.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I bought a large roll of the foil covered foam rated at R-15 from here My link
Cut to fit the window. Keeps the heat in and the early morning light out.
I also lifted the mattress and insulated the slideout under the mattress. 
Does a good job reflecting body heat back into the bed.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

I bought an electric blanket for in the slide out - I agree that seems to be the cold spot in our trailer too!


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

MJV said:


> I bought a large roll of the foil covered foam rated at R-15 from here My link
> Cut to fit the window. Keeps the heat in and the early morning light out.
> I also lifted the mattress and insulated the slideout under the mattress.
> Does a good job reflecting body heat back into the bed.


I've also considered a sheet of closed cell foam under the mattress. The cold seems to come right through!


----------

